# SLC Play Date



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Had to share a picture from our play date today. We had 10 Vizslas, 2 lab mixes and a beagle. It was a great day!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That looks awesome. I bet it was a great day. Can't wait to get out there and join the party.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Fun pictures from our hike tonight.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH my goodness that looks like soooooo much fun!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to meet you guys. I'll be there in a week and Kauzy will be there in a month


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

dmak- We can't wait for you and Kauzy to join us!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Another play date.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great shots! Too bad you already entered the photo comp. Just get them to do it again next month.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, I should have held off from submitting a photo.  I'm hoping for more pups next month!


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Wish I was a little closer!! That looks like fun!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

VbarK said:


> Wish I was a little closer!! That looks like fun!


You're in ID, right? If you are ever in SLC let me know.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Play date and BBQ. Can't get enough of these pups.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

We love our play dates.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

This looks awesome! Sadly, we only have one other V in our little town although we have heard rumors of an older gentlemen with two V boys. Ellie prefers her V buddy over her two other boyfriends (an English Springer and a hound mix). She just wears everyone else out pretty quickly and Viktor the V and Ellie play exactly the same. They are precious together, I would love to see a whole herd of them!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh definitely prefers other vizslas and I prefer he plays with them also because I know they can hold their own with his rough playing. It's a blast having them all together. It started out that I would see one or two other V owners and eventually I started a facebook group and we plan a hike about once a week. I almost wish I got paid for recruiting V's into the group, because I feel like a salesperson when I tell people about it. "Join our group, join our group!" ;D


----------

